# قلبــى مكســور ..



## KOKOMAN (1 أبريل 2011)

قلبــى مكســور .. نفســه يثــور حـاسـس انـه مقـهور .. بـس لامـش هخـلى اليـاس يملـكنى ولا الحـزن يحـطمنى .. بس بقـولـكم مــش هنســـيب المسيـــــــح لو دمــنا هيسيــــح وبــاعلـى الصـــوت هنصيـــح مــش هنســيب المسيـح .. انـا مـع المسيــح طــول حيــاتى .. ليــوم ممــاتى .. حــتى لـو اتـالـمت وزادت اهـاتـى .. هــروح اشكيــله واصليـله وبـايديـه الـظلم يشـيله .. بنتــرجــاك يــاللى ملـناش ســواك الطـريق زاد بالاشـــواك بــس كـله يهــون بــس نكســب رضــاك.. ارحــمـنا وانقــذنـا يــا ملــكنا
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> قلبــى مكســور .. نفســه يثــور حـاسـس انـه مقـهور .. بـس لامـش هخـلى اليـاس يملـكنى ولا الحـزن يحـطمنى .. بس بقـولـكم مــش هنســـيب المسيـــــــح لو دمــنا هيسيــــح وبــاعلـى الصـــوت هنصيـــح مــش هنســيب المسيـح .. انـا مـع المسيــح طــول حيــاتى .. ليــوم ممــاتى .. حــتى لـو اتـالـمت وزادت اهـاتـى .. هــروح اشكيــله واصليـله وبـايديـه الـظلم يشـيله .. بنتــرجــاك يــاللى ملـناش ســواك الطـريق زاد بالاشـــواك بــس كـله يهــون بــس نكســب رضــاك.. ارحــمـنا وانقــذنـا يــا ملــكنا
> ​



:018A1D~146::018A1D~146:


----------



## sparrow (1 أبريل 2011)

قلبــى مكســور .. نفســه يثــور حـاسـس انـه مقـهور .. بـس لامـش هخـلى اليـاس يملـكنى ولا الحـزن يحـطمنى 

ارحــمـنا وانقــذنـا يــا ملــكنا

امين يارب ارحمنا واعنا 
جميله يا كوكو ومعبرة اووي
ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> :018A1D~146::018A1D~146:


 
_ميررررسى على مرورك يا عياد _
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أبريل 2011)

sparrow قال:


> قلبــى مكســور .. نفســه يثــور حـاسـس انـه مقـهور .. بـس لامـش هخـلى اليـاس يملـكنى ولا الحـزن يحـطمنى
> 
> ارحــمـنا وانقــذنـا يــا ملــكنا
> 
> ...


 
_ميررررسى على مرورك يا فندم_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## شميران (3 أبريل 2011)

*امين ياااااااارب يارب ارحمنا واحفظنا *
*شكرا يكوكومان*


----------



## النهيسى (3 أبريل 2011)

*آمين
شكرا جدااا
 جميله جداا
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أبريل 2011)

*جميل يا كوكو بجد طلعت اللى جوانا كلنا *
*مرسى يا كوكو *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أبريل 2011)

شميران قال:


> *امين ياااااااارب يارب ارحمنا واحفظنا *
> *شكرا يكوكومان*


 
_ميررررسى على مرورك يا شميران _
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أبريل 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *آمين*​
> *شكرا جدااا*
> *جميله جداا*
> 
> *الرب يباركك*​


 
_ميررررسى على مرورك يا النهيسى_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *جميل يا كوكو بجد طلعت اللى جوانا كلنا *​
> 
> *مرسى يا كوكو *​


 
_ميررررسى على مرورك يا جون_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## Bent Christ (3 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> بس بقـولـكم مــش هنســـيب المسيـــــــح لو دمــنا هيسيــــح وبــاعلـى الصـــوت هنصيـــح مــش هنســيب المسيـح .. انـا مـع المسيــح طــول حيــاتى .. ليــوم ممــاتى .. حــتى لـو اتـالـمت وزادت اهـاتـى .. هــروح اشكيــله واصليـله وبـايديـه الـظلم يشـيله .. بنتــرجــاك يــاللى ملـناش ســواك الطـريق زاد بالاشـــواك بــس كـله يهــون بــس نكســب رضــاك.. ارحــمـنا وانقــذنـا يــا ملــكنا
> ​



_*حلووووووووووووه اوى تسلم ايدك كوكومان*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أبريل 2011)

_ميرسى على مرورك يا مريم _
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## mina_elbatal (3 أبريل 2011)

رائع تسلم ايدك


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2011)

_ميررسى على مرورك يا مينا
ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------

